# tuesday fishin



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

nice feeshes RJ.   The pink and blue masked rider rides again........ ;D


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

nice job rj! i really like the pic with the red swimming by. ya know when i am using top water and the fish seem to miss it, i usually either slow down my presentation and even stop for a second from time to time to give them more time to hit it. if that doesnt work i might change the color, they sometimes have a hard time seeing it. great job, and next time you go fishing on a teusday, give me a holla, i usually can get out during the week. the wife gives me one day a week. wouldnt mind fishing with you sometime. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice weekday report.


----------



## markdido (Apr 25, 2007)

The aircraft was an S-3B Viking, affectionately called the "Hoover" because when you goose the throttles, the high-bypass turbofans make this gigantic sucking sound! It's a carrier based anti-submarine warfare aircraft and is probably based out of NAS Jax

Nice fish BTW


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice fish. Sure would like to be out there this morning. Conditions look perfect.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Man I love weekday fishing...Down here it is a must do to all the boats and pwc..

Thanks for making me jones RJ.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Glad to see you got the Gladesman fixed. Better for the flats than the Panga..........although that boat rides sweet!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2007)

Looking good  I would like to see u slime the fish on your Panga boat.............


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

Nice outing. Looks like a little more tropical weather for the weekend, hope the fish are hungry when I get there.


----------



## Windsplitter (Apr 23, 2007)

Great report Beavis. WTG. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------

